# يارب اشفي جميع المرضى وخاصة الاطفال



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2013)

يا رب.... في كل لحظة تمّر 
علينا هناك اشخاص يتألمون على فراش المرض.... 
هناك اهل وعائلات يصلّون ويطلبون 
الصلاة ويتوسلونك ان تشفي مرضاهم.... 
هناك قلوب خائفة تتضرع اليك يا رب ان تصنع المعجزات.... 
هناك نفوس على حافة اليأس  ولها برحمتك رجاء.... 
فيا رب نتحّد في هذه الليلة بالصلاة على نية جميع المرضى 
وخاصة الاطفال فيا رب استمع الى صلاتنا واستجب لنا 
واشفي جميع المرضى واظهر مجدك في معجزات  الشفاء 
ليؤمن الجميع انك انت الاله القادر على كل شيء ولا مستحيل عندك....
وان الصلاة تصنع المعجزات.... فيا رب ....
نرجوك هب المرضى الشفاء....امين​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (13 أغسطس 2013)

امين امين امين ياااااارب

فعلا اكتر حاجه بتوجع قلبي
اما بلاقي طفل بيتوجع وبيتألم من شدة المرض.
ربنا يشفي كل طفل مريض ياارب
اتحنني عليهم ياماما العدرا
واتحنن عليهم يابابا يسوع 
واشفوا امراضهم
امين​


----------



## R.O.R.O (13 أغسطس 2013)

*امين ياااااااااااااارب اشفى كل المرضى 
صلاة جميلة حبيبتى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك *​


----------



## كلدانية (13 أغسطس 2013)

​


واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> امين امين امين ياااااارب​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




امييين اميين استجب وارحم يارب 
ويشفي كل مريض
حبيبتي يسلملي مرورك وتقييمك الغالي
ربنا يخليكي


​


----------

